# Anyone recognize this bike



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it's a TCR 1I. I'm thinking about buying it for my daughter but have no idea how old it is. 
105 equipped.
thanks


----------



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry, no pic. I'll see what I can do


----------



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

maybe


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

1999 TCR 1T

BikePedia - 1999 Giant TCR 1T Complete Bicycle


----------

